# radfahrer in eppstein absichtlich angefahren



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

schon mehr fach heute im radio gehört :

in eppstein bat ein radfahrer an einer ampelkreuzung einen autofahrer, den sicherheitsabstand zu ihm doch einzuhalten.
der autofahrer rammte anschließend absichtlich den radfahrer und verletzte diesen.
zeugen merkten sich das kennzeichen und der autofahrer konnte gefasst werden ...

na hoffentlich hat der radler nicht allzuviel abbekommen !


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

der radler wurde wohl schwer verletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2007)

Wegen der Autofahrer bin ich gestern nicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, da ich mom selbst etwas gereizt bin. 

Straße fahren ist pures Überlebenstraining. Sobald dann noch ein Fahrradweg an der Straße ist, wird es noch gefährlicher. Manche meinen, sie müssten einen von der Straße abdrängen, schon oft erlebt, bis hin zum Ausbremsen bei voller Fahrt, egal ob ich den Radweg in die Richtung befahren darf oder nicht.


----------



## EDE97 (3. Mai 2007)

Gott sei Dank hat er Zeugen!
Bekannter von mir fand sich nach einem mißglückten Überholmanöver eines Autofahrers im Straßengraben wieder.
Da es auf dem Land war, gab der Fahrer Gas und war weg.  

Da dieser Autofahrer sein Auto absichtlich als Waffe eingesetzt hat, wird er hoffentlich lange, lange erfahren dürfen, wie es als Biker im Straßenverkehr so ist.


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Mai 2007)

bitte was?

das kann ja wohl nicht sein. ich hoffe, der fahrer oder die fahrerin des pkw's werden empfindlich bestraft. die hitze scheint dem ein oder anderen zu kopf gestiegen zu sein.


----------



## Patator (3. Mai 2007)

_...._

Mir is sowas aus scho passiert auf Richtung Ampel hin is der Autofahrer absichtlich immer weiter rechts gekommen hat mich sogar gestreift.
Bei nem Bekannten is des au passiert, danach hatte das Auto hinten rechts kein Rücklicht mehr (...Schreckaffekt).
Ist aber schon länger her.


----------



## Ars Volandi (3. Mai 2007)

Meiner Liebsten ist sowas neulich auf dem Rennrad in der Wetterau passiert. Stand an einer Kreuzung, weit und breit kein Auto. Also schnell die Trinkflasche von hinten nach vorne getauscht. Da stupst von hinten ein Benzfahrer ihr Hinterrad an. Sie war mit dem linken Fuss noch eingeklickt. Zum Glück ist sie nicht gestürzt, aber sowas kann ja schon ziemlich böse danebengehen. Der Autofahrer hat sich dann schnell aus dem Staub gemacht. Bei solchen Aktionen könnte ich mich wirklich vergessen - da kommen steinzeitliche Affekte in mir hoch


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

neueste meldung von radio ffh :

der autofahrer behauptet, von mehreren radlern bedrängt worden zu sein und in panischer angst gas gegeben zu haben ...

die polizei ermittelt in beide richtungen ...


----------



## Patator (3. Mai 2007)

_Text wurde vom Mod gelöscht._

_Grund: unangemessene Wortwahl._


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Mai 2007)

das halte ich doch mal für ein gerücht. nicht, weil alle radler engel sind, aber es klingt sehr unglaubwürdig. und wenn es so gewesen wäre: körperverletzung bleibt körperverletzung und ist sicher kein probates mittel, konflikte zu lösen. so ein vollspast!


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

hier mal eine erste offizielle pressemedung von hr-online :

Attacke mit Geländewagen
Brutal angefahren und schwer verletzt wurde am Mittwochabend ein 53 Jahre alter Radfahrer in Eppstein (Main-Taunus-Kreis). Der Radler hatte den Autofahrer an einer Kreuzung gebeten, mehr Sicherheitsabstand einzuhalten, berichtete die Polizei am Donnerstag. Beim Losfahren habe der Autofahrer dann den Motor seines Wagens aufheulen lassen und den Radler gerammt. Der stürzte und zog sich einen Wirbelbruch zu. 

Der 51 Jahre alte Autofahrer flüchtete nach der Attacke. Da sich andere Radler aber das Kennzeichen gemerkt hatten, konnte er rasch ermittelt werden. Der Mann wurde festgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. Mai 2007)

Patator schrieb:


> Solche gehören beschnitten und über die Grenze gejagt.



Derlei faschistoides Geschwafel trägt wirklich nichts zur Sache bei!


----------



## Frank (3. Mai 2007)

Patator, ich würde mir wünschen, das du deine Ausdrucksweise etwas, sagen wir, weniger überzogen gestalten würdest.


----------



## Carbonator (12. Mai 2007)

Das hört sich alles ziemlich verbittert an. Ich weiss wie es aussieht, wenn in Eppstein an warmen, sonnigen Tagen wirklich sehr sehr viele Radler unterwegs sind. Alle hundert Meter so 10 Fahrer. Ich denke da hat man als Autofahrer manchmal Probleme vorbeizukommen aber ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Biker und kann nicht verstehen, wie man so verbittert sein kann und Radfahrer rammen kann. Sowas hab ich noch nicht gehört obwohl ich selbst einiges zu sehen bekam.

Schrecklich ist doch, dass laut Gesetz der Autofahrer weit mehr auf seine Umgebung achten muss, da ein Radfahrer schwächer ist. Und dann noch Fahrerflucht, da kann man nur wütend werden, wie man sich so feiger verhalten kann.

Aber es nützt wohl nicht viel, immer draufzuhauen (manchmal schon), denn am Ende hat man eh kaum einge Chance.

Ich werd mir jetzt überlegen, ob ich in Eppstein auf der Straße radeln gehe.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Mai 2007)

Carbonator schrieb:


> Ich werd mir jetzt überlegen, ob ich in Eppstein auf der Straße radeln gehe.


Oft bleibt einem ja kaum eine andere Wahl, da die Talsohle von Verkehrsstraßen ziemlich beherrscht ist. Wo´s geht versuch ich´s aber auch zu vermeiden. Gerade die B455 ist kein Spaß. Wenn ich auf der mal wenige Meter unterwegs bin, versteh ich immer die Rennradfahrer nicht. Da bekommt man ja echt Paranoia!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Mai 2007)

War gar nicht in Eppstein selbst, sondern "nur" auf Eppsteiner Gebiet. 



			
				Eppsteiner Zeitung vom 16.5.07 schrieb:
			
		

> *Autofahrer rammt Radler an der Ampel​*
> ...Am vorigen Mittwoch kam es auf der B 455 bei Bremthal zu einem schweren Verkehrsunfall. Ein Autofahrer rammte kurz nach 19 Uhr beim Anfahren an einer Ampel in Höhe der Autobahnzufahrt ohne ersichtlichen Grund einen vor ihm fahrenden Radfahrer. Der 53-jährige stürzte so unglücklich, dass er seitdem mit einem gebrochenen Wirbel im Krnakenhaus liegt.
> Schon auf der Strecke zuvor hatte der aus Rüsselsheim stammende Jeepfahrer eine Gruppe von Radfahrern so knapp überholt, dass einer der Radfahrer ihn an der Ampel links überholte und an die Fensterscheibe auf der Fahrerseite klopfte. Er wies den Fahrer auf die gefährliche Situation hin und bat ihn, künftig beim Überholen auf einen ausreichenden Abstand zu achten. Nachdem die Ampel auf Grün umgeschaltet hatte, fuhren Radfahrer und Jeepfahrer los. Laut Augenzeugen überholte der Jeepfahrer die Radler mit quietschenden Reifen und machte dann in Höhe des Radfahrers, der sich bei ihm beschwert hatte, einen Schlenker nach rechts und stieß gegen das Rennradd. Der Radfahrer stürzte.
> Danach beging der Jeepfahrer Fahrerflucht. Der Radfahrer wurde umgehend ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert. Zeugen hatten sich das Kennzeichen des Fahrzeugs gemerkt und verständigten die Polizei, die sofort nach dem Fahrzeug fahndete. Der Fahrer, ein 51-jähriger Rüsselsheimer, wurde vorläufig festgenommen und sein Chrysler Jeep sichergestellt und nach Unfallspuren untersucht.
> ...


Wer sein Auto als Waffe gebraucht gehört nie wieder hinter ein Steuer und da es in diesem Fall auch zu Körperverletzung mit Vorsatz kam, dürfte da einiges auf den Fahrer zukommen.


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

kein wunder, dass mercedes chrysler wieder abgestossen hat   

soweit ich jetzt gehört habe, ereignete sich der zwischenfall an der ampelkreuzung zur a3-auffahrt bei niedernhausen ...
ist das da oben tatsächlich noch eppsteiner gebiet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kein wunder, dass mercedes chrysler wieder abgestossen hat
> 
> soweit ich jetzt gehört habe, ereignete sich der zwischenfall an der ampelkreuzung zur a3-auffahrt bei niedernhausen ...
> ist das da oben tatsächlich noch eppsteiner gebiet


Äußerste Ecke. Gehört noch zu Bremthal.


----------



## Bierkiste (22. Februar 2008)

Um das auch mal neben dem KTWR publik zu machen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4507472&postcount=1


Happy trails
Sascha


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Februar 2008)

jeah... richtig so. über 2 jahre knast für das riesen *rschloch!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Februar 2008)

da hat der automobilist sicher nicht mit gerechnet


----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2008)

ohne allzu populistisch zu klingen wäre ich dafür solchen leuten NIEMALS wieder den führerschein zurückzugeben.


----------



## Der B (22. Februar 2008)

Mir persönlich ist dei Strafe noch zu gering!


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Februar 2008)

Wie heißt es doch so schön Auge um Auge Zahn um Zahn, man hätte ihm auch den Wirbel brechen sollen. Wer weiß ob der Radfahrer sich jemals wieder richtig bewegen kann?


----------



## Dr. Faust (22. Februar 2008)

Ich bin sehr positiv überrascht!
Ein schönes Land in dem wir leben.
By the way, ich bin am Montag mit dem Rennrad auf einer Landstraße in der Nähe von Bruchköbel von einem Lkw touchiert worden. Nichts passiert, war zum Glück nur der Außenspiegel an meinem Arm, aber was ein *********. Er hat nichts gemerkt. Lag wahrscheinlich an seiner stark überhöhten Geschwindigkeit... Kennzeichen hab ich vor Schreck nicht gesehen.


----------



## JanERDi (22. Februar 2008)

Hey, aufpassen!, dich brauch ich noch 

Mir hat die einmalige Fahrt entlang der 661 von der "Waldausfahrt" Oberhöchstadt zurück nach Kronberg schon gereicht, diese verrückten Vollproleten mit ihren SUVs und Benz-Kimme-Korn-Zielsternen rauschen da mit gut 100 Sachen keine 10cm entfernt an einem vorbei, das mag man gar nicht glauben. Zugegeben, die Straße ist nicht breit, aber es gab keinerlei Gegenverkehr, solche eine bewusste Todesangst habe ich in meinem Leben auch noch nicht gehabt... ich hab mir geschworen, einmal und nie wieder, ich nehme jetzt lieber den Umweg durchs Feld oder den Waldpfad am Straßenrand.

Hoffen wir mal dass der Volldepp in seinem Zivilpanzer ein paar richtig "nette" Zellengenossen bekommt


----------



## CombiS (23. Februar 2008)

Das Problem kenn ich auch,ich hasse Autofahrer die meinen ihnen gehört die Straße.Wenn ich auf der straße fahr Hupen mich die Autofahrer runter(meistens ältere Männer mit Hut)und wenn ich dann auf den Gehweg ausweich schreien die Fußgänger rum.Ich fahr nähmlich wirklich vorsichtig gegenüber denen.Und solche brutale Autofahrer,ich wär für härtere Strafen.Was meint ihr?Mehr Radwege?bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

